# Imlay City get-together ?



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Would there be any interest in an informal get-together at the Woods-N-Water outdoor show in Imlay City in Sept. ? For anyone not knowing.....Imlay City is located about half way between Flint and Port Huron just off the 69 Xway.


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Me to, not to far from where I live.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Redtoads and I were there last year. It would depend on what the date is this year.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I believe the Woods-N-Water weekend is the first weekend after Labor Day. Maybe someone out there knows for sure and and can help us out.


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

I would very interested in having some type of meeting / promotional area for the site at the W&W outdoor weekend. I think this would be a great opportunity to promote the best sportsman site in Michigan


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Count me in I have been going to it for the last three years and its getting bigger and better every year.We go for all the dog seminars and the puppy sale.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Well I've been meaning to get over their one of these years guess I'll make a extra effort this year.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes, good idea! Steve, could ya look into it, it would give the site great exposure! I would be willing to take a shift in the booth if we have one. So, yes I will be there if we have a get together.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We did the Deer and Turkey spectacular in Feb of this year. I can't say the increased exposure amounted to a huge increase in website visits. In fact I could see very little, if any difference after the show. This was after, with the tremendous help of several members of this site, we pushed thousands of cards with the site's URL into their hands. 

It seems that those who are already on the internet will actively seek us out and *will* find us through the paid rankings in the search engines that we pay for. Those who are not on the internet will not go out and buy a machine and instantly start surfing because they know our site is out there.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You have a good point Steve. We can still meet up there for a day of hunting and fishing show fun though, guys and gals!


----------

